# Rod Repair Question



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a question and request for suggestions. I broke my Custom Rod underneath the foam on the handle this past weekend. It feels like a complete break, but the foam did not rip, so you cant see for sure.The rod was made from an Ugly Stick blank. The question is, can this be repaired and even if it is repaired will it even be worth it? 

If it is worth it and can be repaired, who are some suggestions to do the work correctly?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on where you are located...take it to Goin' Fishing...in the back there is a guy named Ron who might be able to help you out. The place is located at 10870 Lillian Hwy. and is right near Dog Track Rd. The number is 453-6001

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

There is a way to repair it using a piece of another blank. Basically you make a collar or ferrel persay that the two broken pieces fit within. These two pieces would be epoxied into the ferrel and then what I would do is build thread ramps and reinforce the actual ferrel itself with thread. Then you put a coat of finish over the thread, and now it is ready to put a coat of finish on it. The only down side to this method is it really limits your options on grip layout, since I am assuming you want to leave the guides on the rod. You would either have to go with a cork tape shrink tube combo, or either of the two used alone. It is a tedious and time consuming process, but if don't right, you would never be able to tell a difference in the action of the rod.

Just a little curious as to how you broke a Ugly Stick blank. Those things are tough as nails in their heavier stuff.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Butt Repair*

It's a fairly easy repair but the question remains unanswered: How in the world did you break an Ugly Stick back there:blink:?? Just curious. C2


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> It's a fairly easy repair but the question remains unanswered: How in the world did you break an Ugly Stick back there:blink:?? Just curious. C2


It's embarassing as hell to admit, but I forgot the rod was in the rocket launcher I tried to go under the south section (low) of the Navarre bridge. Once I got under it, I figured out it was too low, then I heard a loud "POP". :wacko:

The rest is history. I just hope I can get it fixed, I ve had this one since 2001 and its my Spanish/Blue Fish rig.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*

Have you found anyone to repair the rod yet? Just curious C2


----------

